# Mazzer mini e question



## amalgam786 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hi all (my first post too)

have had my Mazzer mini 2 weeks now and been dialling it in but grind times were really slow so decided to open her up and do some cleaning. I was surprised to see the blades of the burrs had small indents (see pics) what do you make of these and should I speak with the supplier?









Takes around 25 secs to grind 18g - is this about average?

thanks!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The time is probably about right for a mini.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Is this a new grinder?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

If it is get it back to them, it looks like you have been grinding stones


----------



## amalgam786 (Oct 27, 2014)

Yep brand new unit - it has only had some duff roast beans supplied by them to season burs, 500g of beans from them, 500g from Has Bean and 700g from square mile...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

That's not normal for two weeks, unless you have been grinding stones


----------



## amalgam786 (Oct 27, 2014)

I sent them an email with the same pics a few days ago but no reply as yet - do u think it's unreasonable to ask for a replacement burr set? (Or should I go for the super jolly mod...)


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Not unreasonable at all


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Grind time is in the ballpark. My Mini gives me roughly a gram a second. Depends a bit on what beans, roast and grind level. Don't much like the look of your burrs, something must have got in that shouldn't have.


----------



## amalgam786 (Oct 27, 2014)

Have been told so far that most burrs have a few sligthly serrated edges when brand new and a few kilos of coffee going through them will sort the problem out...

thoughts?

EDIT: i've just read this - interesting


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Sounds like a fob off to me, new burrs should have clean edges.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

amalgam786 said:


> Have been told so far that most burrs have a few sligthly serrated edges when brand new and a few kilos of coffee going through them will sort the problem out...
> 
> thoughts?
> 
> EDIT: i've just read this - interesting


Photos on there are conical burrs.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Photos on there are conical burrs.


Conical burrs that have been grinding bolts!


----------



## amalgam786 (Oct 27, 2014)

Dylan said:


> Sounds like a fob off to me, new burrs should have clean edges.


exactly what I thought


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Worth reading this however - http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/mazzer-mini-old-and-new-burrs-macro-look-t3550.html

Honestly a bit surprised at how bad the burrs were to begin with, but look much better after a few grinds. The issue with yours seems to be pitting in the edges however, have a look at that thread and compare, see what you think.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

More good info here, read the ensuing discussion http://coffeesnobs.com.au/grinders/31284-mazzer-burr-finish-quality.html


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

That was interesting, and cool to see those close-up shots.

Although it does scare me slightly, how detail-obsessed we get in the perfection of our favourite hot beverage! I wonder if junkies take close-ups of their syringes or compare brands?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

hotmetal said:


> That was interesting, and cool to see those close-up shots.
> 
> Although it does scare me slightly, how detail-obsessed we get in the perfection of our favourite hot beverage! I wonder if junkies take close-ups of their syringes or compare brands?


The point that a magnified shot of a razor blade will show imperfections is a poignant one, but if there are visible dinks in the burrs then they wont get any better with use.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

hotmetal said:


> That was interesting, and cool to see those close-up shots.
> 
> Although it does scare me slightly, how detail-obsessed we get in the perfection of our favourite hot beverage! I wonder if junkies take close-ups of their syringes or compare brands?


Thats one of the more bizarre analogues Ive heard on here ...


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

hotmetal said:


> I wonder if junkies take close-ups of their syringes or compare brands?


No they don't coz they've sold everything they own. They only think about smack and how they're going to get smack.


----------



## Zakalwe (Oct 19, 2014)

urbanbumpkin said:


> No they don't coz they've sold everything they *can steal*. They only think about smack and how they're going to get smack.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Come on now, you are being mightily unfair to all the celebrities and other wealthy people who shoot up.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Well yes I was probably being a bit facetious but coffee is a mind-altering substance (I change my mind all the time!) and I was just thinking how we even get into the exact edge condition of our equipment. The junkie parallel was not that far fetched, but obviously a tad flippant. If you're about to fill your bloodstream with industrial strength anaesthetic i suppose whether the needle is blunt is irrelevant given the desperation. Then again I was reading up on tobacco pipes, the history, culture and mechanics of it, and that is pretty detailed and interesting too. Anyway, I didn't mean to derail the thread! Sorry chaps, I won't mention E, unless there's a mini in front of it.


----------



## amalgam786 (Oct 27, 2014)

UPDATE

so the supplier is going to send me a new burr set, hopefully it'll arrive today so I get the week end to dial it in - don't fancy wasting good beans to dial it in tho - any recommendations (local supermarket stuff..do lidl or aldi keep whole beans)?

Also does anyone know about the fake mazzer burrs going around - i read there are some imitation ones that come in a mazzer branded bag etc but that genuine mazzer burrs should be in a blister pack and on the non working side there are 2 concentric circles engraved/cast into the design whereas the the imitation ones are just flat/smooth.

regards


----------

